

Former Airbnb Employees Launch Supper Club Platform Gusta - ccollins
http://www.foodandtechconnect.com/site/2011/08/10/former-airbnb-employees-launch-supper-club-discovery-reservation-platform-gusta/

======
ccollins
Hey Guys - I'm the non-Carly co-founder of Gusta. Before co-founding Gusta, I
was an engineer at Airbnb for ~1.5 years. I loved it there. Leaving was a
tough decision, but starting my own company is so far awesome!

Any feedback about www.gusta.com is much appreciated.

------
rwolf
The story sounds interesting and I want to read about it, but the page keeps
throwing JS confirm dialogs at me, asking if I _really_ want to leave. ...I
wasn't even trying to leave until I had to click through 3 confirms in a row!

~~~
ccollins
That's annoying. Well, you can just go straight to the source instead
<http://www.gusta.com/> :)

